# Regular Season Game 14: Houston Rockets vs. Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(6-7)/(9-4)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, November 24, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Iverson / Diawara / Anthony / Martin / Camby*


*Preview

After back-to-back nights of poor shooting, the Denver Nuggets try to snap out of their offensive funk as they visit the struggling Houston Rockets on Saturday.

Denver (9-4) has shot below 40 percent from the field its last two games, including a 101-90 loss to the Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday - ending a six-game winning streak - and a 99-93 victory over the Minnesota Timberwolves on Friday.

After shooting 39.1 percent from the field versus the Clippers, the Nuggets shot just 38 percent against the Timberwolves, going 3-of-14 from 3-point range.

"It was an ugly shooting game," said Carmelo Anthony. "It was an ugly win today. But it was a grinding win."

Anthony had 31 points on Friday despite 10 of 22 shooting, and is averaging 25.8 points overall. Both he and guard Allen Iverson (24.0 ppg) are among the top 10 scorers in the league.

They helped the Nuggets average 115 points on 50.3 percent shooting during the winning streak, with Anthony scoring 26.8 points per game during that stretch. But their lackluster effort on Friday nearly cost them a victory until a game-breaking 10-0 run in the final three minutes.

"There's no gimmes in this league," said Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin, who had a season-high 18 points after going scoreless on Wednesday. "Everybody comes to play every night."

The Rockets (6-7) may be the perfect opponent for the Nuggets as Houston is trying to end a six-game losing streak that has wiped out its 6-1 start. Yao Ming and Luis Scola each scored 20 points and Tracy McGrady added 19 and 10 rebounds in a 98-91 loss to the Miami Heat on Friday, but Houston allowed Miami to shoot 55.4 percent and hurt its cause by missing eight free throws.

"It's an execution problem we're having right now closing out games," McGrady said. "Whether it's defensive execution or offense ... we're just doing a bad job of executing."

McGrady averaged 27.3 points in the fast start before suffering an elbow injury that caused him to miss two games. He has averaged 19.0 points in two games since his return, but shot just 33.3 percent (13-for-39) and also missed five of the eight free throws in Friday's defeat.

With opponents able to minimize McGrady, coach Rick Adelman said someone has to step up for the Rockets.

"They're taking the ball out of Tracy's hands and we've got to make plays," he said.

Yao is averaging 22.5 points but shooting 51.0 percent, his lowest since converting 49.8 percent of his shots in his 2002-03 rookie season.

The Rockets are mired in their worst losing streak since a seven-game skid from Jan. 6-18, 2006.

Houston won two of three games against Denver last season, but the Nuggets won the lone game in Houston as Iverson totaled 36 points and 10 assists.

The Rockets have won four of the last five games between the teams and 12 of 18 since Yao entered the league.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's great that Scola has been doing well. He sure has helped Yao and T-Mac with some of the scoring against two of the top teams (Spurs and Suns). Yao and T-Mac are going to need some more help. This game will not not be an easy one. The rest of the team needs to step up if they want to win games.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am ready for this. Got my alcohol ready.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Denver Nuggets (+5)
> Houston Rockets (-5)


What?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope this weather won't dampen the spirits of fans and team. Maybe they will finally break out of the slump and win a game tonight.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> It's great that Scola has been doing well. He sure has helped Yao and T-Mac with some of the scoring against two of the top teams (Spurs and Suns). Yao and T-Mac are going to need some more help. This game will not not be an easy one. The rest of the team needs to step up if they want to win games.


The only problem with Scola doing so well is the fact that our stars haven't had a good game together when he has played well. Mac was out in the two games Scola scored 20pts apiece and Yao didn't play well. Against Miami Yao and Scola had 20 each and Mac didn't play well.

Our help has to come from more than one guy. I noticed Battier is wearing an knee brace. Is he hurt?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, can anyone help me out by posting a SopCast link, or maybe a SopCast channel?

I can't seem to find one online...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No Bonzi for tonight's game.



> Anyway, the Rockets will try to get back on the winning side against the Nuggets without Wells, who has a bruised bone in right ankle. He is on the inactive list tonight.


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Hey, can anyone help me out by posting a SopCast link, or maybe a SopCast channel?
> 
> I can't seem to find one online...




mms://a58.l3072828840.c30728.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/58/30728/v0001/reflector:28840?auth=caEcXcddMdCaKdAcBd8cIaObzc2czcibKbp-bhsncL-eS-FpBFLzv&aifp=0001&upos=2


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Beat me to the punch lingi


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh, does it work for everyone?

My Windows Media Player is rejecting it...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Uh, does it work for everyone?
> 
> My Windows Media Player is rejecting it...


Ditto.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Grr...

I've missed the Mavs and Heat games...

I wanna watch this one!!!!

*Throws tantrum!!!*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice start.

So far so good.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice hustle by Ming on that putback


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice start for Houston. They really needed one.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice move by Chuck

AND 1 coming up


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the foot fault was kinda funny


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I cant believe my eyes... Its STEVE!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Chuck's free throw shooting is just plain wierd.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

stevieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

hroz said:


> LOL Chuck's free throw shooting is just plain wierd.


Lol, yeah but it was working wonders during the playoffs games against Utah.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, JuX...did you finally get a working link?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Hey, JuX...did you finally get a working link?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

GAHH!

Does anyone have a link?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOOK here for links


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

They put links in the shoutoutbox.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

are my eyes deceiving me or is that actually stevie franchise?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Steve with a good 8 minutes.
Hopefully we see him in the rotation more.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC swishing everyhting


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 fould on Battier dang.

It doesnt matter though cause we have a deep bench.

Kirk Snyder aswell??????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao & TMAC are doing their thing.

Fortubately Nuggets play no defence.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hroz said:


> LOOK here for links


there is a link on this site now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang we have a few players who just arent hitting their threes.

Alston Snyder are top of the list.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

hroz said:


> there is a link on this site now


I think I am legally blind, then...

I don't see one...

A person called 'Orlando Magic' is wanting one too, lol!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> I think I am legally blind, then...
> 
> I don't see one...
> 
> A person called 'Orlando Magic' is wanting one too, lol!


There is one now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I take it back htere isnt 

Damn now I am watching a Wizards Grizzlies game.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Link there now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang i missed 7 minutes almost


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great hustle by Scola


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn this is the sort of game we needed.

What we need to work on though is our defence.

Beating the Nuggets isnt that spectacular.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, where were these rockets the last 5 games!?!?!?!?!?

Francis has been a lot better then any of our previous options...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Could this be our 4th quarter collapse?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn I just woke up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great AND1 for TMAC


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there room for Alston in this side anymore?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Landry


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LANDRY finding some hoops


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What? We won? Yes, back to the above .500 club.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The rotation is going to be interesting after this game.

Luther didnt get any real minutes. So this is very interesting.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess the big problem continues to be our shooting from beyond the 3 point line.

3 from 18 this time around.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

yay we won. Steve Francis!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're only at .500


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy crap we won 109-81. I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Gasp, we actually won a game? And Francis played 20+ minutes? Pigs are certainly flying in a frozen hell.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Francis finally plays and we win zomg :-0


----------

